
Crank “scientific” conferences deceive even reputable scientists - amelius
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/crank-conferences-a-parody-of-science-based-medicine-that-can-suck-in-even-reputable-scientists-and-institutions/
======
amelius
I wonder to what extent search-engines penalize the work of people involved in
these practices.

